# Recommend first slr



## Synkka (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have a friend looking for their first slr. I was hoping for some advice. Budget around $800 so looking at the Canon 600d or Nikon d3300, then lens money. Requirements are family photos.

Any thoughts are welcome. As a canon user myself I am very familiar with the quality of photos from the lower end canon bodies, but the more recent Nikon's look to have good image quality.

Thanks

Synkka


----------



## ecka (Nov 7, 2014)

If I was looking for a Rebel class DSLR, it would definitely be EOS 100D (or SL1), nothing else. But, if $800 budget is for both, body and lenses, then I would think about EOS M mirrorless system instead. At the moment, B&H is selling EOS M with 22mm f/2 STM lens for only $330.


----------



## candc (Nov 7, 2014)

i would also recommend mirrorless. 

http://petapixel.com/2014/11/06/mass-exodus-continues-one-photographer-ditched-nikon-fuji/


----------



## benique (Nov 7, 2014)

I would consider buying a 100D, 650D/700D or a 600D. For the lenses I would go for a 50mm F1.8. Additionally he could buy a kit lens on ebay. They go for a few dollars.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 7, 2014)

Synkka said:


> I have a friend looking for their first slr. I was hoping for some advice. Budget around $800 so looking at the Canon 600d or Nikon d3300, then lens money. Requirements are family photos.


Hi Synkka!

I don't know where you and your friend live, but when you're taking about an EOS 600D this could mean you're in Europe.
In some European countries there is right now a CashBack promotion running, so maybe this is interesting, when buying new stuff. If so, then please refer to your local Canon page for details.

With 800$ budget and looking at Canon equipment (other companies are also offering good stuff. Decission should come from ergonomics) I would go for an EOS100D or 700D with the 18-55 STM (STM, important!) kit lens. That's actual tech with a really good kit lens to start from and nice features like touch screen and on screen help functions for beginners. Camera Model should depend on needs/desires and/or ergonomics.
Two SD cards, one spare battery, maybe a bag or filters as accessories. 
Then there should be some money left for a second lens like the 50mm/f1.8 or the 40mm/f2.8 which could be used well in low light and as portrait lens (for this budget).
That would be my plan. In Germany you could get the Kit and 40mm for 50+30+ additional 50 = 130 € CashBack.
That would mean the 40mm is almost free of charge.
Looks different in other countries.

In a second and thrid step or depending on buget and local prices your friend could think about a tele (55-250 STM), external speedlite, etc.

Further questions on this? Please let me know.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 7, 2014)

Look at the Pentax K5 or K3. 

Rugged with real weather sealing (watch some of the youtube videos!)
In Body Image Stabalization means that you don't have to pay extra for a stabalized lens
Lots of really good glass both new and used

All this at a low price so you can afford to buy a body and a few good lenses.


----------



## Synkka (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the advice, I am in Aus actually. I think there is a little flexibility in the budget I was leaning towards the 600d with the new kit lens and a 40 2.8
I will look again at the eos m though.

I will also have a look at the Pentax I haven't seen one in person yet


----------



## Jim Saunders (Nov 7, 2014)

If you mean to get another camera later I'd suggest a 40D and something like a Tamron 17-55 f/2.8. Great IQ and a very similar control scheme to the rest of Canon's DSLRs, where the Rebels have a simplified layout. If eBay is good to you that would leave you n plenty for a flash and tripod.

Jim


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 7, 2014)

I'd lean towards a t3 for $300, sell the kit lens for $75. Then but a 35 f2 is, or a 24-105, or maybe an 85 f1.8, or the 35 and a 55-250mm is.. 

I'd scrimp on the body, but pair it will some decent lenses... Maybe $100 for a 430 ex..


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 7, 2014)

I vote for Rebel SL1 or else 700D with lens 18-55 STM. It's a great kit for learning and offers very good picture quality, and usability in this price category. I do not care for what DXO Mark says about Dinamic range, bla, bla, bla. :

If money left over for lenses, I recommend 40mm STM, 24mm STM, 55-250mm STM.


----------



## gigabellone (Nov 7, 2014)

You can't go wrong with either Canon or Nikon, both manufacturer produce excellent cameras and lenses. The choice of the brand comes down to ergonomics, what your friends have (so you can borrow lenses!  ), or if that particular brand has got something unique that you particularly like.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 7, 2014)

gigabellone said:


> You can't go wrong with either Canon or Nikon, both manufacturer produce excellent cameras and lenses.



Why restrict it to only those two manufacturers?


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 7, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> gigabellone said:
> 
> 
> > You can't go wrong with either Canon or Nikon, both manufacturer produce excellent cameras and lenses.
> ...



I've said a very similar sentiment to people who ask my opinion.

Usually why I don't suggest Sony or Pentax is because of residual value. There are more Canon/Nikon shooters in the world and do the out of people you can sell your old gear to is much larger. 


So if you decide slrs aren't for you, you can get out without losing your shirt. If you decide to upgrade, c/n hold their value better so you can use the funds from that to defray the cost of your new lens.

I'm sure a bunch of people have seen gear on Craigslist that just sits there for an eternity...


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 7, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> gigabellone said:
> 
> 
> > You can't go wrong with either Canon or Nikon, both manufacturer produce excellent cameras and lenses.
> ...


Here in Brazil, Sony and Pentax cameras and lenses used, lose much of their value. I see advertisements for Sony cameras with one year of use, for less than half the price of a new in stores.

Yes. The resale value for Canon and Nikon keeps much better.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 7, 2014)

The country you live in can make a difference in prices and in suggestions.

Do you live in Australia?

I think that some from your country could point you to cameras in your price range. I think a number of people have bought from Hong Kong to avoid high prices.

Lenses make the biggest difference at your price level, so I'd go for the lowest cost unit and the best lens.

Check the price of Nikon lenses versus Canon lenses to see which are better suited to your budget.

If you are looking to save money on lenses, a Canon with 15-85mm is a good all around lens. The 17-55mm ef-s is going to be better for low light.

I have had both. The 17-55 is a better lens, but the 15-85 is more flexible as far as being both wider and longer.

I purchased a G1 X as a 2nd body, its pretty good for a smaller camera body, and has IQ close to that of a beginning SLR.

As to the model, pick one that feels good in your hands, and that has a interface you like. If you want to do video, that's a different story, and will generate different recommendations.

Taking videos of kids running around, or of sporting events is best done with a camera having full time autofocus while taking video.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 7, 2014)

If I may say... the 24-105 had its problems, distortion, chromatic aberrations, f4 max aperture, but as a beginner lens, it is spectacular. Shall, good color rendition, nice range even on a crop... So getting that lens paired with any beginning body would be an incredible combo provided the shooter isn't all about primes... which is ok...

Primes are great, but most beginners don't go that route initially.


----------



## dak723 (Nov 7, 2014)

Any of the cheaper Canon rebels would be an excellent choice for a first DSLR. I would get it with the 18-55mm STM kit lens. If you can afford another lens, then I would recommend the 55-250mm STM. These lenses are very good quality for the price and definitely good enough for beginners (as well as advanced amateurs, quite frankly). There is no reason to even consider an "L" lens for this level of photography - way too expensive and perhaps even more importantly, way too heavy. I think two zooms that cover a wide range is a much simpler approach than primes for family type shooting.


----------



## aroo (Nov 7, 2014)

When first starting out, you should explore a lot of different possibilities. I'd recommend the Canon T5 kit w/ 18-55mm & 55-250mm lenses. Add an extra battery and a 50mm f/1.8 lens. That's your budget right there.

In a while, add the 10-18mm lens if you find yourself using wide angle a lot.

That's my philosophy. Others will urge you to pick one lens and master it before adding anything else. I just think you should know your options in case you eventually want to invest more in photography.

Also, I wouldn't recommend the Canon M as your only camera -- I love mine, but it's very difficult to use in bright daylight. The screen is too reflective to see what you're doing, and there's no other viewfinder.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 7, 2014)

aroo said:


> When first starting out, you should explore a lot of different possibilities. I'd recommend the Canon T5 kit w/ 18-55mm & 55-250mm lenses. Add an extra battery and a 50mm f/1.8 lens. That's your budget right there.
> 
> In a while, add the 10-18mm lens if you find yourself using wide angle a lot.
> 
> ...



I say this half heartedly since I started with the kit and had the 55-250 as well... But shooting at f5.6 isn't a dream... especially indoors... So the flash pops up if your in auto and your shots look like point and shoot images, or you shoot in av, tv ,etc, and your iso kicks up so much that your images look grainy and unusable.

I did suggest a cheap 430ex and learning how to bounce... well that may have been implied, but give me that, an older camera, and a better lens any day.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 7, 2014)

aroo said:


> When first starting out, you should explore a lot of different possibilities. I'd recommend the Canon T5 kit w/ 18-55mm & 55-250mm lenses. Add an extra battery and a 50mm f/1.8 lens. That's your budget right there.



There has been some good advice in this thread so I felt no need to give my 2ct, but I agree with the above doesn't seem like a good idea - esp. paying a lot of $$$ and ending up with the ultra-crappy ancient 50/1.8 which is the absolute reverse of the "glass first" mantra.

One other reason in addition to those jdramirez gave: Having too many lenses around can be a hassle for a beginner, nobody likes changing lenses and it can take the fun away. Having lenses with very thin dof can also be difficult for beginners. Better start with an older crop camera body and a single good ef-s lens like the ef-s 15-85 which covers more reach, then start shooting, then think again where to go from there.


----------



## Helios68 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi,

I, would vote for 700d. It has a great value with good capabilities. Don t forget a STM lens kit. 18-55mm or even 18-135mm. You shiuld cover about 80% of the normal needs.

Regards


----------



## ecka (Nov 7, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> aroo said:
> 
> 
> > When first starting out, you should explore a lot of different possibilities. I'd recommend the Canon T5 kit w/ 18-55mm & 55-250mm lenses. Add an extra battery and a 50mm f/1.8 lens. That's your budget right there.
> ...



"Glass first" mantra doesn't work for everyone. I regret that I didn't start with a FF and 50/1.8, although my budget wasn't $800. If I had to start now, with a crop, I would get the one and only Sigma 18-35/1.8 ART, but it alone costs $800 new. So, sometimes it's not "glass first", but "how much can you justify spending on it".


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 7, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> aroo said:
> 
> 
> > When first starting out, you should explore a lot of different possibilities. I'd recommend the Canon T5 kit w/ 18-55mm & 55-250mm lenses. Add an extra battery and a 50mm f/1.8 lens. That's your budget right there.
> ...



I like the 50mm more than you, but when I first got it I was ignorant and a little stupid. I shot everything at f1.8 and I didn't know it was soft until you get to f2.8 or so. I think having someone to tell the newb the limitations of their gear will help a ton.

The 50 @f2.8 was my favorite lens over the kit and the 55-250mm. The image quality and the thinner dof was huge in comparison... But for a crop, 35mm is more manageable.


----------



## tolusina (Nov 7, 2014)

Keep it simple.

I suggest a Canon T3i or a Pentax K-3 or K-5 IIs, a single prime lens in the so called 'standard' range of 35, 40 or 50mm. No need for a beginner to use faster than f1.8.

Both brands include a pop up flash, with a little experience, upgrade to off camera flash.

Just looked at B&H prices, yikes, Pentax lenses are higher than I expected. Pentax 40mm pancake is ~ USD $550, Canon's is only USD $200.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Nov 7, 2014)

*Olympus OM-D E-M10 Mirrorless Micro Four Thirds Digital Camera with 14-42mm Lens. $749.00* http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1026114-REG/olympus_v207021su000_om_d_e_m10_mirrorless_micro.html

Here's Pekka Potka's preview http://www.pekkapotka.com/journal/2014/1/29/olympus-om-d-e-m10-hands-on-preview.html


----------



## Synkka (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you everyone for some great advice. It's interesting dealing with someone new to slr cameras. Their first thoughts are one lens with a big zoom range, because they don't want to change lenses. It's hard to impress on them that changing the lenses is where the fun really begins with an slr!
I am leaning towards the 600d or 700d (t3, t5i) and kit 18-55 and a prime. I think a prime is very important to learn photography.
I am very interested in the d3300 too, the image quality looks very good I will need to do some comparisons.

I will look at the Pentax, Olympus, sony models but I am not as comfortable with those brands compared to canon and Nikon.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 7, 2014)

tolusina said:


> Keep it simple.
> 
> I suggest a Canon T3i or a Pentax K-3 or K-5 IIs, a single prime lens in the so called 'standard' range of 35, 40 or 50mm. No need for a beginner to use faster than f1.8.
> 
> ...



My only issue with the pop up flash is that we all agree that flash directly over the lens without any kind of diffuser (and even with a diffuser) looks pretty awful. 

so the cheaper the body, but with a decent ettl speedlite (while bouncing) is a significant improvement... or using a wide aperture prime. 

Using an SLR is to get away from images that resemble point and shoot or camera phone images.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 7, 2014)

Synkka said:


> It's hard to impress on them that changing the lenses is where the fun really begins with an slr!
> I am leaning towards the 600d or 700d (t3, t5i) and kit 18-55 and a prime. I think a prime is very important to learn photography.



Agreed... tonight I'm going to go and shoot a high school hockey game for shits and gigs... 

I'm taking an 85L mkii, a 70-200mm f/2.8L is mkii, and a 24-105mm f/4L is... and I imagine each and every lens will serve it's purpose tonight.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 7, 2014)

Synkka said:


> I think a prime is very important to learn photography.



Why's that? Because it has low light capability and thinner dof? Or because it limits your options and forces you to zoom with your feet? If the latter, a bit of superglue on the kit zoom ring will do the same job.

With primes, imho it's important to be sure the actual person in question enjoys it. It's all to easy to prescribe it to beginners with good intentions and a view out of hindsight, while most of us started with zooms which are one of the main benefits of modern photography like IS.


----------



## slclick (Nov 7, 2014)

I'd go refurb. Either an SL1 or a T4/5i. Then add either a 50 prime or a 18-135 zoom with IS.


----------



## scotia (Nov 7, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Synkka said:
> 
> 
> > I think a prime is very important to learn photography.
> ...



I agree. Most people starting out are not pixel peepers, they want something that they can use and have fun with. Learning the fundamentals of photography can come later, when people realise photography is even more fun if they really understand what they are doing. 

I started out with a 500D and (I whisper this quietly) a Canon 17 - 200 mm. It was a versatile combination and helped me to have a go at photographing lots of different things and learning about how to use different focal lengths for different effects. I would have become very frustrated very quickly with a single prime, and zooming with one's feet is not always a sensible option (I have photographed in situations where a zoom was a lot safer than stepping off a cliff edge). I added a 50 mm f1.8 because it was cheap and good for low light (I still have it and use it). 

Now I have a 5D Mk III and L lenses, but I am glad I started out as I did.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Nov 7, 2014)

I think a Canon T3i/EOS 600D with EF-S 17-55 as a first DSLR/lens combo with family photos in mind would be a good option. I've actually had this combo up until a month ago but sold the T3i in anticipation of getting a 7D Mark II. Might put your friend a little over budget just depends on if they buy new or refurbished.





Synkka said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a friend looking for their first slr. I was hoping for some advice. Budget around $800 so looking at the Canon 600d or Nikon d3300, then lens money. Requirements are family photos.
> 
> ...


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 7, 2014)

slclick said:


> I'd go refurb. Either an SL1 or a T4/5i. Then add either a 50 prime or a 18-135 zoom with IS.



I loved my 50mm f/1.8... and I wanted to love the 50mm f/1.4... but I didn't... it was as good... maybe better... but I didn't like it that much especially with the 80mm crop field of view. 

I think a 30 or 35 is more tolerable... I think having a prime is worth having initially... it helps to figure out whether you like think dof, bokeh, and image quality... and low light...


----------



## benique (Nov 8, 2014)

If I had to start with photography again I would buy a 650D/700D or 100D because of the price and ease of use and a good manual focus lens. I think it's the best way to learn the art of photography. However I guess not many would do that.

He can't go wrong with the canon 50 1.8 because of the low price, wide aperture and I guess the optical quality is pretty good as well. 50mm on a crop is very good for portraits. Since he wants to take family photos it seams to me to be a very good choice.

To make sure that he spends his money on the right lenses you could lend him one for some time. This way he could figure out what focal lengths he likes the most.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 8, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Look at the Pentax K5 or K3.
> 
> Rugged with real weather sealing (watch some of the youtube videos!)
> In Body Image Stabalization means that you don't have to pay extra for a stabalized lens
> ...



I have considered a Pentax weather sealed system several times over the last couple years.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 8, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > I'd go refurb. Either an SL1 or a T4/5i. Then add either a 50 prime or a 18-135 zoom with IS.
> ...



Ditto. That is why I like my EF 28mm f/1.8 USM prime so much. It works great on both crop and full frame.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 8, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the Pentax K5 or K3.
> ...



I am still not totally convinced that I did not make a mistake not getting the K3 when I was able to rebuild my system.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 8, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> I am still not totally convinced that I did not make a mistake not getting the K3 when I was able to rebuild my system.



I was in the same situation, and the only thing that kept me with Canon is Magic Lantern - now I can really tell my camera what to do. But if you don't want to get into C coding for DryOS, Pentax has excellent value and the good build quality surely make them a lot of fun and maximum bang for the buck.



jdramirez said:


> I like the 50mm more than you



I'm probably more verbal about the 50/1.8 than it deserves. However, I feel with this old-school af motor and the fact that it basically consists of two pieces of glass actually makes it overpriced. If at all, this should be produced by Yongnuo or the like, but even they have the good sense at least to copy the 50/1.4.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 8, 2014)

I bought a SL-1 just for my new "pole-cam" and was stunned with it's image quality. It's not a "perfect" body, but it's feather weight and image performance shouldn't be ignored. It is not a good high speed action camera, but really good for anything else where you have good lighting.


----------



## Twostones (Nov 8, 2014)

If you are starting out in Digital photography I would not buy a Rebel series camera. A Canon 60D refurbished body can be had very cheap at times and gives you a larger and more solid platform with larger controls. I bought a Canon 60D from Canon for $431 a few months ago. They were selling for $450 just a week ago. The alloy frame and moderate weather sealing will keep the dust out better than a Rebel series body. My next advice is to avoid the kit lenses and jump into a prime lens. Kit lenses are only good for one thing, to teach you to not buy a kit lens again. If you want a zoom then save up for an “L” grade Canon Zoom. The 50mm 1.4 or the 35mm 2.0 with IS are good first choices for a Canon prime. If you buy good glass from the beginning you will have it forever. Kit lenses are a dime a dozen on EBay from people who learned the hard way about lens speed and quality. Remember, the quality is remembered long after the price is forgotten. Good equipment will keep your satisfaction high and a camera in your hand instead of in a closet.


----------



## maiajanus (Nov 9, 2014)

Why does your friend want a slr in the first place? but since everyone else is making assumptions... 

1. DO NOT consider the EOS M as a first SLR(unless all you do is landscape or static objects). I've been trying to offload mine(eos m + 22mm), and the best offer I got was $150(currently msrp is ~$300). That should tell you something already.

2. Newbies will want video, which means contrast-based AF. look for this feature(and supported lens).

3. With newbies, less is more... so rebel with built-in flash and the kit 18-55 STM lens will suffice.

4. I agree with your comment about primes and photography. on a crop, get the old 35mm f/2.


----------



## Synkka (Nov 9, 2014)

Again thanks everyone for the advice lots of good points.

As to why the want an slr, they have an interest in photography and like most novice users they associate good image quality with slrs and want the best pictures.

Regarding primes, I think they teach some really important lessons regarding framing and depth of field, as well as generally being higher quality then zooms at a comparative price point. Also i think primes are the cheapest way to get the shallow depth of field look to photos that people associate with an slr, particularly when shooting portraits.

I think the video point is a good one, i like both the 600d and 700d for their video abilities particularly the rotating screen.

I will see if they are interested in refurbs, but we don't get many in Australia, but i do rate the 60d quite highly


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Synkka said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice, I am in Aus actually. I think there is a little flexibility in the budget I was leaning towards the 600d with the new kit lens and a 40 2.8
> I will look again at the eos m though.
> 
> I will also have a look at the Pentax I haven't seen one in person yet


With a 800$ budget and looking at Canon equipment just go for 700D with the 18-55 STM kit lens. Now you can get good deals at eBay for around $650. 
Other alternatives as mentioned by others would be mirrorless cameras (e.g Sony a6000) that offer good quality images.


----------



## rado98 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey good luck hunting for cameras.

I was in your shoes not that long ago and leaving in Aus mylelf some of these ideas might be helpful.

There are plenty of used 600D/700Ds up for sale on gumtree. I originally bought my 600D (Kiss X5 really) gray fomr digitalrev for $640 in early 2012, which I dont regret at all but I wish I had known then that buying used was a very good option. I would get someone with experience to give me a rundown on how or help testing any used cameras. I did eventually buy a used 7D I am very happy with. A lot fo people simply "graduate" from Rebels or give up DSLRs all together which means (not all obviously) there are plenty of them in great conditions out there. 

Before buying a second lens (with its speed limitations the kit one is optically perfectly fine) and specially if you do plenty of indoor shooting (I do, daughters growing up and what not) consider gettign an external flash. Bouncing light of the ceiling and walls will really make the quality of your images skyrocket. No fast lens will never be fast enough for every situation and no lens will make up for bad lighting. I got my 430EXII in excelent condition for AUS$170 on gumtree, there are some $100 third party ones out there with good reviews (make sure it has e-ttl II though)

Regarding the 50 1.8, yes extra light and a shallow depth of field are great, really great buthte auto focus of the two I owned, even after sending them to canon for calibration with my cameral, were really no good, save yourself the frustation I say.

For what it is worth I am looking at adding the Sigma 17-50 2.8 (found it for $400 australian stock online form a shop in perth, not sure If we can give out web addresses here) and he Canon 55-250 STM (found it for $170 gray).

One other thing is, I wouldn,t dont any buy used lenses of any brand if the apperture is 2.8 or greater in case they needto be calibrated to your camera (as the ones you are looking at do not have focus adjsutment)

Cheers


----------



## Hillsilly (Nov 10, 2014)

Synkka said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice, I am in Aus actually. I think there is a little flexibility in the budget I was leaning towards the 600d with the new kit lens and a 40 2.8



If you shop around you can get some good deals. CameraPro in Brisbane often have good prices and have a 700D with 18-55mm for $769. (They also have a Fuji X-E1 with 18-55 for $799 which is an interesting alternative - it is a good camera with a good lens.).

FWIW, I've got a 40mm and love it. Mine came from the USA. For most camera items, don't discount the idea of buying from reputable overseas retailers.


----------



## tayassu (Nov 10, 2014)

Kicking in a little late, but what about mirrorless? 

Maybe an OM-D E-M10, a Fuji XM-1 or a Panasonic GM-5?


----------



## LovePhotography (Nov 13, 2014)

Canon T5i (700D) body with Sigma 18-250mm 1:3.5-6.3 Macro HSM lens. GREAT little walking around camera/lens. For the bucks, takes really first rate pics. Better than the very best cameras from a generation ago. And, as I recall, they took some pretty decent pictures back in the 1990's- early 2000's....!  And, then take the money you have left over and buy DxO9 to reduce noise, increase dynamic range, rotate, crop, increase detail, etc. You put a camera/lens as good as that combined with learning how to post-process, and there isn't much you can't do for general photography. Underwater? Ultimate macro? Ultimate birds in flight? Not so much. But, vacations, family, basic sporting events, basic landscape, sunsets, night sky... these three things, T5i, Sigma 18-250mm combined with DxO9 is as much or more than many of the world's best professional photographers had just a generation ago.


----------



## Synkka (Nov 14, 2014)

Again thanks everyone for the suggestions, Canon just announced the cash back deals, so $150 off 700d is making it the choice of body, just got to work out the best lens


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 14, 2014)

My serious choice will be a 5D (or 5D2 or 6D) + 24-105L if Canon. If you want to go for Nikon, a D700 + 24-120 VR. Going FF has its merits but will be dependent on what type of photography you are interested with.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 14, 2014)

verysimplejason said:


> My serious choice will be a 5D (or 5D2 or 6D) + 24-105L if Canon. If you want to go for Nikon, a D700 + 24-120 VR.


If you can get that for the OPs $800 in Australia I'm with you. But I believe even used it's a _little_ bit out of buget.


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 14, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > My serious choice will be a 5D (or 5D2 or 6D) + 24-105L if Canon. If you want to go for Nikon, a D700 + 24-120 VR.
> ...



I'm an expat that lives here in KL, Malaysia. I can get a used 5D + 24-105 at around RM 2600. That would be around 850. If OP's willing to extend it a bit, I know it's possible. There are some *online* stores here that allows staggered payment through credit card. I can recommend *Shashinki* if you can find what you're looking for in there. They give some kind of 1 week to 1 month warranty which I think is good for used equipment. I mean, the OP is spending some money, maybe it's better to spend it with something you would really want for a long time. Sometimes, if you want to be really happy, you will have to go for that extra mile.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 14, 2014)

verysimplejason said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > verysimplejason said:
> ...


As I said (and honestly meant) _I'm with you_.
And although everybody should have a few $ as reserve, I have the goal not to stretch the limits of a given budget. This normally already happens with all the accessories. A memory card, a second battery, protection and/or cpl filter, a bag, etc. and another $100 are gone.
And not everybody is willing to get into second hand equipent with (almost) no warranty.


----------



## Sabaki (Nov 14, 2014)

Honestly, I would recommend getting a Rebel and say a 24-105.

You can spend time learning how to control various things like aperture, shutterspeed, ISO etc. As the 24-105 is an L lens, you can then save towards buying more lenses.

I did it that way


----------



## tayassu (Nov 16, 2014)

Synkka said:


> Again thanks everyone for the suggestions, Canon just announced the cash back deals, so $150 off 700d is making it the choice of body, just got to work out the best lens



As the price over at B&H is (with the rebate) 700$, I think it is a little difficult to find a decent lens for 100$...
How about spending a few hundred bucks more for e.g. the Sigma 2.8-4/17-70?


----------

